# Zugriff auf Frameset im Iframe



## tomi (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Folgrende Frage: 
Ich hab in einer Seite einen Iframe mit der ID 'hauptframe'. In diesem Iframe ist ein weiteres Frameset mit einem Frame, welcher sich 'linkerframe' nennt. In dem Frame 'linkerframe' befindet sich ein Formular namens 'formular'. Ich möchte nun vom obersten Dokument, in dem der Iframe liegt, mit einem Button den Inhalt von dem Textfeld im Frame 'linkerframe' abschicken. Wie muss dazu die Anweisung lauten?

Danke schonmal für jede Antwort.


----------



## Adam Wille (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallö,

hier sollte ein

```
window.hauptframe.linkerframe.formular.submit();
```
als passende Anweisung reichen, vorausgesetzt, du hast dem iFrame kein _id_-Attribut verpasst, sondern einfacher ein _name_-Attribut.

Gruß,
Adam


----------



## jer1cho (3. April 2007)

hmm was mach ich da falsch?

```
<html>
  <iframe src="" width="558" height="434" name="frame1" frameborder="0">
  
  </iframe>
  <script language="JavaScript">
window.frame1.src="http://www.google.de";
  </script>
     </html>
```


----------

